# Easy Venison Link Kolachies



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

*Easy Link Venison Kolachies*
1 can Grands flakey layers biscuits
1 venison link
2 slices cheese
1 jalapeno
Serves 8 (maybe)
-Broil link slightly till partially cooked.Let link rest a few minutes.
-de seed & slice jalapeno in small strips
-cut each cheese slice into 4 pieces
-cut link into 8 small pieces. 
-using a folded piece of plastic wrap, flatten each biscuit 1 at a time
-lay link,cheese and jalapeno strip on dough and roll, pinching each end so cheese will
not ooze out when heated.
place on ungreased pan and bake at 350 deg for 15 minutes.
- serve hot
Variations:
-dbl recipe: may cut in half each small link to have 16 & use 2 cans bisquits.
- subtitute uncased boudin for venison or any type sausage link
ENJOY!
I've been doing this for years!


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

Now that looks good !!!!!'mmmm


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Looks real good.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

I use left use left over sausage


----------



## ksk (Aug 9, 2008)

Made some tonight.They came out great! Thanks..


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Very nice Doug!!!


----------



## PortHoleDiver (Sep 5, 2007)

Very good looking. Will give this a try for sure!!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Looks good and will definately try it but you got your numbers wrong on servings. 8 will feed exactly 2.666 people if they're fat asses like me. 

Pass the mustard please.


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

Gonna do these this weekend .
Cause i've got lots of new deer sausage.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

okmajek said:


> Gonna do these this weekend .
> Cause i've got lots of new deer sausage.


Me too I made some killer links

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## ByGodTx (Sep 15, 2010)

Thats a cool looking old roller.


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

ByGodTx said:


> Thats a cool looking old roller.


Can't even begin to guess how many homemade pizza doughs that mini roller made!


----------



## ksk (Aug 9, 2008)

Made my second batch this morning.This time I cut the link into 8 pieces,then cut each piece into 1/2.This gave me 16 pieces.I used 2 cans of biscuits.I rolled out each biscuit with a roller pin on my meat board sprinkled with a little flour.After I take them out and while cooling on wire racks,I brushed on butter.I plan on freezing some.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Made these last weeekend. Cut the sausauge in halves. I put serano peppers in mine and left out peppers for the wife and boy. Used colby jack slices of deli cheese because that is what we had here. Cooked and brushed with butter when I took them out. TASTY....Thanks


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Congrats on making the cover of 2cool .. Its the best one yet !!!

PS. Them Kolaches look like the best ones as well. Will give em a try ..


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

Captain Dave said:


> Congrats on making the cover of 2cool .. Its the best one yet !!!
> 
> PS. Them Kolaches look like the best ones as well. Will give em a try ..


Hey, that's pretty cool...Thanks!

My once a secret recipe is now out!!!:doowapsta


----------



## Southern Solutions (Aug 1, 2012)

Going to try this. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## OZGRAMS (Feb 28, 2005)

Dougs my HERO..... These are much better when he makes them though...


----------



## fishfeeder (Jan 29, 2009)

First batch turned into venison bowls(seam up)...thanks Doug!

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

Yeah...need to turn seam on bottom.

Sometimes I will stretch the dough while rolling it closed to get some overlap...therefore seamless.

Another helpful tip...pinch the sides and fold downward, to try to keep the cheese from oozing out.

Regardless, they get eaten!!


----------

